# Free Seeds?



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 17, 2005)

I have never grown mary-j...so my knowledge is limited.  My bud told me sometimes there are seeds in the weed that you buy.  i was wondering if this is common, and if so, would these seeds be useable for growing?


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 17, 2005)

It s possible to get some good seeds from bags. Ya pretty much got to grow em to find out.


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome, has anybody here ever successfully grown weed from seeds left in the bag?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 19, 2005)

Most people grow pot (at least the first time) from seeds they find in the pot they buy.

This is getting harder as more growers discover how to grow sinsemilla.  Sinsemilla means no seeds, it comes from unpollenated females.

In '67, when I looked at the very first marijuana I bought ($10 for an oz. of Alcapulco gold) I saw seeds, and my first thought was "Hey!  Now I can grow my own!"
The next morning I dropped my first seeds, I've been growing ever since.

The pot you grow from seeds you find in pot you buy will usually be as good as the pot it came from (but not always).


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks GG, ill be keeping an eye out for seeds next time!


----------



## weds10 (Feb 26, 2011)

that is my question  also, i call it pot luck, 1 you have to sex the seeds 2 start with a good strain


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

weds10 said:
			
		

> that is my question  also, i call it pot luck, 1 you have to sex the seeds 2 start with a good strain




Enlighten me....how do you sex seeds without actually growing them out? 
Oh and I think you win the prize for digging up the oldest thread....lol

If you find beans in what is most likely supposed to be seedless bud then it is most often because a plant harmed at some point....the beans will tend to carry this hermie trait.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

hamster i didnt even realize this thread was that old LOL stoned haha 
i just clocked doc green had been a member since 05 and i never seen a post from him b4
how do yuou sex a seed without growing it ?
answer grow it LOL


----------

